# HFCS Question



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe a commercial beekeeper in the area could help you out. Mann Lake has some distributors in NC and GA, they may have it. Any other bee supply house(Dadant's?) may be able to help you also.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Call Mann Lake and find out who their supplier is, in your area. They are some where near Chatanooga. Explain your situation to the operator at Mann Lake. I'm sure they can help you out. You will probably have to take the tanks to the supplier. Do you already have them?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Call Mann Lake and find out who their supplier is, in your area. They are some where near Chatanooga. Explain your situation to the operator at Mann Lake. I'm sure they can help you out. You will probably have to take the tanks to the supplier. Do you already have them?



I'll call today... No I have not gotten the totes yet - probably need at least 2 - You got spares for sale?


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

hpm08161947,

If Charlotte is not too far from you, you can drive to Atlantic Sweetners, Domino Blvd, Charlotte, NC and pick up a couple of totes at a time.
Their number is 800-732-6438 or 803-548-3877
I usually talk with Amber or Hope to schedule a pick up. ( and it must be scheduled)

you will have to verify cost, but I thiink HFCS#55 is .345/lb. you will have to ask for certain. Seems high to me.
Tell them you are a beekeeper.

Frank Wyatt


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Charlotte would be good - I just talked to Amber - looks like we can work something out. Now I need to understand the dilution factor for the feeds - at least I don't think you pump the HFCS55 straight into the feeder??


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

hpm08161947 said:


> Charlotte would be good - I just talked to Amber - looks like we can work something out. Now I need to understand the dilution factor for the feeds - at least I don't think you pump the HFCS55 straight into the feeder??


Yes, we do pump it undiluted.
However, some of us dilute it 10 % by adding potable water to the tank first and fill the tote or tank 2nd.
The 10% rule is for storage to prevent crystalization by some syrup.
10 gallons of water + 90 gallons of HFCS Type 55 = 100 gallons of 10% water 
Type 55 is 24 % water.
You should ask for a data sheet that goes with the syrup.
The sweeter the syrup is the faster the bees consume it.
Her's a good reference for you including methods and materials + photos
http://www.honeybeeworld.com/misc/syrup/feed.htm
Good luck.
Ernie


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

BEES4U said:


> The 10% rule is for storage to prevent crystalization by some syrup.
> 10 gallons of water + 90 gallons of HFCS Type 55 = 100 gallons of 10% water
> .


Last fall I fed HFCS 55 straight. With what I had left over I put 5 gallons of water in a 55gal drum and topped the drum off with the syrup. As the drum was being filled I mixed it well. Now it is spring and I had to use a barrel heater(outside band) to reliquify all drums because it granulated.


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

I have always used 275 gl totes and added 30 gals of water before loading the #55
This has always kept the HFCS from cyrstalizing.
Since #55 is 77% solids the 10% reduction still leaves a 69% solids mixtures. 
I normally feed this mixed sweetner straight during the fall for winter stores and thin with 1 gallon of water to 4 gallons of HFCS in a 5 gal bucket for spring feed. 

This is my 1 cents worth.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hpm08161947 said:


> I'll call today... No I have not gotten the totes yet - probably need at least 2 - You got spares for sale?


I know where you can get some. But you probably don't want to drive to NY to get them, do you?

Look around for a Dairy Chemical Supply Company in your area. That's where I got mine.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 18, 2008)

Mt. Olive,NC at the pickle plant sells it also. If you like I can give you the contact info.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Beagler said:


> Mt. Olive,NC at the pickle plant sells it also. If you like I can give you the contact info.


Wow! - That is close!! I had no idea.... please give me the contact info.. Thanks


----------



## Beagler (Aug 18, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Everything there is covered in 'Brine,' or at least the barrels were. Nasty smelling stuff. Its cheaper to just go to Smith Field or Houston's and get a peroxide tote. And to think ya'll even know Nile, and have Jeff under your thumb and havent called there.

Don't like totes, if I had to mix dry sugar, could never get the trolling motor in it...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My Tote crystallized this winter. I tried making a electric stirrer for my drill with a 6 foot extension. Then I took a bucket heater and heated up some hot water in a bucket. Dumped it into the Tote, picked up the tote with the tractor and shook the crap out of it and it mixed the hot water with the HFCS and it all liquified and then we were able to get it out. What a pain. But, now I know how to do it. I think I will try the water deal next season.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

WG Bee Farm said:


> This is my 1 cents worth.


 A true beekeeper....doesn't even have 2 cents to spare :doh:


----------

